
Is it worth switching to AI (ML and Deep learning) career? - manishsys
I am software developer who is in late 20s. I have already switched my field a couple of times (QE-&gt; Masters -&gt; Soft Dev). So, I feel that I am lagging behind my peers who have been on same field for many years.<p>However, I am keen on working in ML and deep learning (already have basic knowledge) field. Is it really worth spending 1 year on switching to ML with the current job or just keep learning software development well and keep progressing in that? Given my age, I should have already been well-versed in a field already.
======
rman666
I'm 55 and I'm spending time learning ML; so no, late-20s is not too late. The
real question is, how long will humans be writing the majority of software.
Sooner or later, AI will do most of it. Is that 10 years away? 20? 5? Who
knows!

